# Vicious Dog Attack



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Was attacked by a yorkie today at a delivery. My socks barely survived. It was just a little ankle bitter but why would you leave your dog outside unsupervised when you’re expecting a delivery?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Was attacked by a yorkie today at a delivery. My socks barely survived. It was just a little ankle bitter but why would you leave your dog outside unsupervised when you’re expecting a delivery?


Next time give the food to the dog, then drive away.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> why would you leave your dog outside unsupervised when you’re expecting a delivery?


Idiocy plain and simple. They’re even worse than those that don’t turn their outside light on at night! A few years ago I pulled in to a long driveway and these people had some monster sized dog that looked and acted like Cujo loose on the property. As the dog is growling and bearing its teeth I called the customer and told them I wasn’t getting out of the car and the guy actually copped an attitude that he had to come to the car to get his order!

Last year when the almost identical situation happened the customer didn’t pick up the phone so I tossed his order out the window and marked it delivered! Got to be a special kind of stupid to leave a vicious dog loose when you’ve ordered delivery.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I am a dog person. I am an insane dog person. To me, dogs are the bestest people. I never met one I don’t like, and I communicate very well with dogs.

But I completely agree with you Gents. One - not everyone is like me. And most importantly - literally any dog is capable of attack, no matter what size or how friendly he usually is.

The dog should be held back by the owner. Period. No exceptions.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I am a dog person. I am an insane dog person. To me, dogs are the bestest people. I never met one I don’t like, and I communicate very well with dogs.
> 
> But I completely agree with you Gents. One - not everyone is like me. And most importantly - literally any dog is capable of attack, no matter what size or how friendly he usually is.
> 
> The dog should be held back by the owner. Period. No exceptions.


I love dogs but dogs are territorial. My smallest wants to fight everyone that walks past my house. I would never leave my dogs outside if I’m expecting a delivery.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Was attacked by a yorkie today at a delivery. My socks barely survived. It was just a little ankle bitter but why would you leave your dog outside unsupervised when you’re expecting a delivery?


If a animal is attacking you . Never feel bad about kicking or stomping on it . Shooting last resort only reason i say that is cost of ammo and you are reliable for that bullet that left your gun. It could do a lot of crazy stuff if it reflects a surface . 
Sorry to say i shot a few dogs here in detroit zero choice . I called the police . I stabbed one . Kicked 3 or 4. 
Idiots and put bulls . I am a dog lover i have two i take them everywhere .


----------



## EasymoneyUbereatsdriver (Jul 31, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Idiocy plain and simple. They’re even worse than those that don’t turn their outside light on at night! A few years ago I pulled in to a long driveway and these people had some monster sized dog that looked and acted like Cujo loose on the property. As the dog is growling and bearing its teeth I called the customer and told them I wasn’t getting out of the car and the guy actually copped an attitude that he had to come to the car to get his order!
> 
> Last year when the almost identical situation happened the customer didn’t pick up the phone so I tossed his order out the window and marked it delivered! Got to be a special kind of stupid to leave a vicious dog loose when you’ve ordered delivery.


As far as the lights being off I had a neighbor of the person I was delivering to one night threaten to call the cops on me because the house was pitch black, and I had to turn the flashlight on my phone just to see where I was stepping, and he thought I was snooping around. Told the guy to relax I'm delivering their food, and shed the light on the food I was carrying. Then he actually said "well that's messed up they didn't leave the light on for you" lol


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> If a animal is attacking you . Never feel bad about kicking or stomping on it . Shooting last resort only reason i say that is cost of ammo and you are reliable for that bullet that left your gun. It could do a lot of crazy stuff if it reflects a surface .
> Sorry to say i shot a few dogs here in detroit zero choice . I called the police . I stabbed one . Kicked 3 or 4.
> Idiots and put bulls . I am a dog lover i have two i take them everywhere .


The last thing I want to do is shoot a dog, however if I have to I will. Came close one time when a guard dog broke loose past a home owner. I have pepper sprayed a few very aggressive dogs. It has stopped them all in their tracks. All of the dogs I have pepper sprayed have come out of no where as I was already out of and away from my car.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Idiocy plain and simple. They’re even worse than those that don’t turn their outside light on at night! A few years ago I pulled in to a long driveway and these people had some monster sized dog that looked and acted like Cujo loose on the property. As the dog is growling and bearing its teeth I called the customer and told them I wasn’t getting out of the car and the guy actually copped an attitude that he had to come to the car to get his order!
> 
> Last year when the almost identical situation happened the customer didn’t pick up the phone so I tossed his order out the window and marked it delivered! Got to be a special kind of stupid to leave a vicious dog loose when you’ve ordered delivery.


Last night I delivered to a place where no numbers showed. I just parked and did a best guess.
I was right. I told the guy I couldn't see a number anywhere, so he turned on the porch light, and right under it was the number.
It was one of those dark bronze colored things with dark bronze colored numbers on it.
"I'm sorry, I must be going blind, because I couldn't see it from the street!"
I'm still not sure he got the hint.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Last night I delivered to a place where no numbers showed. I just parked and did a best guess.
> I was right. I told the guy I couldn't see a number anywhere, so he turned on the porch light, and right under it was the number.
> It was one of those dark bronze colored things with dark bronze colored numbers on it.
> "I'm sorry, I must be going blind, because I couldn't see it from the street!"
> I'm still not sure he got the hint.


without my powerful flashlight I'd waste a lot of time. So common to see these dark numbers on dark color house. They're invisible at night without a flashlight.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I am a dog person. I am an insane dog person. To me, dogs are the bestest people. I never met one I don’t like, and I communicate very well with dogs.
> 
> But I completely agree with you Gents. One - not everyone is like me. And most importantly - literally any dog is capable of attack, no matter what size or how friendly he usually is.
> 
> The dog should be held back by the owner. Period. No exceptions.


I used to be a dog person. Then my neighbors dog bit my wife in the leg when she was pregnant with our second. I was living in a Korean apartment in Seoul and I almost threw the dog off the side of the building - it was a smallish dog breed. The owner came out before I could throw it.

I stopped liking dogs after that incident and my wife has never liked them nor did she have any pets growing up.

I agree with Seamus’ comments above. I don’t leave the car if a dog is out front. That has happened on three or four occasions that I can remember and I stayed in the car and called the customer. People don’t realize that their friendly animal is still an animal.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

With the dogs, porch lights, and people that don’t clean ice and snow from their walks the struggle is real out there. Stay safe!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> people that don’t clean ice and snow from their walks


Just outside NYC it turns mountainous and hilly, because of this there are some steep driveways. Last winter on a delivery when I got to the house it was a steep downward unplowed driveway covered in about a foot of snow. No way I'm driving or walking down it. He opens his front door and waves me down. I yelled to him no way it's too steep. He waves his arm crazy like a third base coach and yelled to come down. He then told me "it's my job" to come down to the front door! I'm usually very chill but that pushed my buttons. He made the mistake of cursing at me so I shoved his food into his mailbox. I gave him the one finger salute 🖕got back in my car and drove away.


----------

